# Review of: Hamilton JazzMaster Viewmatic Model H32455557



## IdahoGeek (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a review of the Hamilton JazzMaster Viewmatic, model H32455557 for men. It came out in 2010.

Purchased from Discount Watch Store via Amazon.com. Shipping took almost a week, but the watch came new and packaged correctly. I would use Discount Watch store again.

Basic info:
Clasp Buckle
Case material Stainless steel
Case diameter 37 millimeters
Case Thickness 8 millimeters
Band Material Crocodile leather
Band length Men's Standard
Band width 18 millimeters
Band Color Brown
Dial color Silver
Bezel material Stainless steel
Bezel function Stationary
Calendar Date
Special features Luminous
Item weight 2.08 Ounces
Movement Swiss-Automatic
Water resistant depth 165 Feet

The first thing I noticed about this model was the blue hands. In the pictures on Amazon.com and the ones I took tonight, the blue is more pronounced. In person, it is much more subtle. They almost change color/shade depending on how the light hits it. Very pretty and eye catching.

The white dial has a textured/guilloche center. The outside of the dial is silver colored flat metal with the markers raised just above level. The second has a gentle sweeping motion that you should expect from an automatic watch. The back of the watch is covered with sapphire crystal so that you can see the inner workings and a few of the jewelled movements. The band is brown leather, mimicking crocodile, and it has white stitching along the sides. The band is only 18mm wide, but it looks great on my small wrists. I am using the second to last hole, so if you have small wrists too, this may be a watch for you!

Accuracy has amazed me. This is my first automatic watch and I was expecting it to gain or lose 15 or 20 seconds a day. I've had it on for about 12 hours now and have maybe lost 1 second. We'll give is a few weeks and see how that holds up.

I'm happy with the overall size of this watch. I am a small man, 120lbs with bony wrists and arms. It could actually be smaller and would still look fine on me. It is "classic size" so if you are into the big watch craze, this is not the watch for you.

Very nice looking watch, classy, and will look great with a suit at work or shorts at a barbecue.
See the pictures for a better look.


----------



## russsoul (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Beautiful watch.


----------



## jch7149 (May 16, 2012)

Just got this watch as well and have been wearing it for the last few weeks. Experiencing the same accuracy, around +1 to +2 each day, rather amazing and by far my most accurate auto so far. I like the classic size, my wrists are about 6.75 and the watch fits perfectly under my shirt sleeves. The watch dresses down well from suit to play also. I highly recommend it.


----------



## titon1702 (Feb 21, 2012)

a nice watch, it suits in your hand. could you say about its lume?


----------



## IdahoGeek (Jun 7, 2012)

titon1702 said:


> a nice watch, it suits in your hand. could you say about its lume?


That's something I forgot to review.

I realized that today while at work. It's been nice and sunny out, so while I was on a smoke break I made sure to expose it to the rays. When I went into the bathroom, it lit right up. Looks like there is lume on most all of the markers, and on the hands. It doesn't cover the entire hand, so you can just see a sliver of light for each of them. Completely readable. I'm not sure how long it lasts though but I am completely happy with this watch the more I wear it.

Currently lost 7.5 seconds compared to an atomic clock by eye/hand. Thats after 3 full days of running, some on my wrist, some just sitting on the table.

Not bad, very impressed.


----------



## Insatiablebulk (May 25, 2012)

That's a very nice watch. I am thinking about purchasing this same model but on the fence about ordering such a watch from amazon.


----------



## jok5tr (May 2, 2012)

OP, what's your wrist size? I'm thinking about buying this one, but I'm worried that the 37mm case my be too small. Also, I was looking at Hamilton's official website for information about it and it is apparently listed as a woman's watch: Hamilton Watch · Viewmatic 37mm. I'm wondering if that's a mistake, but then you would think Hamilton knows their own watches...


----------



## IdahoGeek (Jun 7, 2012)

jok5tr said:


> OP, what's your wrist size? I'm thinking about buying this one, but I'm worried that the 37mm case my be too small. Also, I was looking at Hamilton's official website for information about it and it is apparently listed as a woman's watch: Hamilton Watch · Viewmatic 37mm. I'm wondering if that's a mistake, but then you would think Hamilton knows their own watches...


I don't have a tape measure handy, but using a dollar bill as a reference, I would guess 6 1/2 inches.

I doubt that Hamilton made a mistake listing it. Doesn't matter to me too much. It's a good size, and looks great on me.


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)

From what I hear, Amazon is a reputable place for Hamiltons.


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had this one for a week and on and can't seem to take it off!








H32455555


----------



## jok5tr (May 2, 2012)

Nicky J said:


> I've had this one for a week and on and can't seem to take it off!
> View attachment 782672
> 
> 
> H32455555


As a last resort, you can always cut the band to take it off. =P


----------



## jok5tr (May 2, 2012)

IdahoGeek said:


> I don't have a tape measure handy, but using a dollar bill as a reference, I would guess 6 1/2 inches.
> 
> I doubt that Hamilton made a mistake listing it. Doesn't matter to me too much. It's a good size, and looks great on me.


Actually, I think I saw an old link to this watch on Hamilton's website that looked like it was originally categorized as a men's watch (judging by the url having /gents/... in it). Now it's been recategorized as a woman's watch. Must be because larger watches are the trend these days...

I think I'm going to pick one up as well. My wrist size is about that size.


----------



## Technium (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow. Now that's a nice tight shot. I own this watch and really enjoy it, but have never seen it this close up. I really like the look of the exhibition back on this one.


----------



## Maximums garza (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful watch! Anyone know where I might be able to get my hands on one with blue hands?


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

Just a warning for anybody who is reading this review. I just asked Hamilton (The Swatch Group) and they mentioned that the watch is in fact 10,10 mm thick. 

How is it possible for the reviewer her to mention 8mm? Did the reviewer even measure it?!


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

tinmichael said:


> very good indeed.


Hi Tinmichael,

Do you own this watch? In that case, would you please measure the thickness of it?


----------



## LiquidPZA (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a great everyday wear, as you said, it works in almost any environment.


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal (Jan 3, 2021)

A great watch.


----------



## Scottwach (Jan 14, 2016)

I have the same watch, but with the black face. I love it. I've had it about five years now and just recently had it serviced with Swatch and it's back to keeping excellent time.


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal (Jan 3, 2021)

Scottwach said:


> I have the same watch, but with the black face. I love it. I've had it about five years now and just recently had it serviced with Swatch and it's back to keeping excellent time.
> View attachment 15692572


What was the service experience like? Was it running slow? How much did it cost?


----------



## Scottwach (Jan 14, 2016)

Abhishek Sanyal said:


> What was the service experience like? Was it running slow? How much did it cost?











Sending my Hamilton in for Service. Any Advice?


I'm having Hamilton send me pre-paid packaging so that I can send my Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic in for some service. Does anyone have experience in this process, like how long it takes and if the service is good or not? I see on their website that Complete Maintenance Service is about $180...




www.watchuseek.com


----------

